# Is Slava Watch Real.



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

Hello a friend bought this watch through my ebay account despite me stating i thought it was far to expensive.

Now it has arrived i just dont like it, it looks to new and junkie yet keeps superb time and remains running almost 3 days after winding.

Anyhow please have a look on fleabay and tell me what you think.

160562225986

Thanks Mark.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

bsa said:


> Hello a friend bought this watch through my ebay account despite me stating i thought it was far to expensive.
> 
> Now it has arrived i just dont like it, it looks to new and junkie yet keeps superb time and remains running almost 3 days after winding.
> 
> ...


Looks ok to me and it's in pretty good shape. It has a 2427 auto Slava movement with 27 jewels.

I don't like the Roman numerals on the dial (but they are tinny)and the golden case isn't for everyone's taste but looks legit and the price is a good one for the overall condition and for a damn good movement.

I think it was a good purchase by your friend... what is your real concern with this one?


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> bsa said:
> 
> 
> > Hello a friend bought this watch through my ebay account despite me stating i thought it was far to expensive.
> ...


I agree. A fine authentic Slava :notworthy:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Vaurien said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> > bsa said:
> ...


+1

& a great Caliber  Like R said

I have one with the same


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks guys.

I felt it was real after checking movement with my Slava however my friend gave this watch to his son who was certain it was a fake and then 2 weeks on the crystal fell off.

I guess the combination (son, crystal and new condition) just roused doubt. There was also some concern because he only bought this watch from seeing mine and me recommending russian watch as gift. I felt a bit responsible and also a bit disappointed that the receiver felt it was fake.

Thanks again.

Mark.

By the way Kutusov my Red Square has arrived but the family has hidden it away awaiting a birthday they assure me its better than photos.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

bsa said:


> By the way Kutusov my Red Square has arrived but the family has hidden it away awaiting a birthday they assure me its better than photos.


I would hide all the food until your birthday and assure them that when you starve the food tastes a lot better too... or alternatively you could both break the birthday rule  

Seriously now, it does look a lot better on the flesh. It's an attention seeking watch, everybody looks at all that shiny steel and iridescent red. You'll love it!! :man_in_love:

EDIT: Jebus, I just went to your profile!! Your birthday is only on November!!! :wallbash: (you had told me that already but I didn't recall). Go with the starvation rule dude!!! :naughty:


----------



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

My Slava keeps great time after it`s been serviced and timegrapher regulated.Probably +3-4 sec/day :man_in_love:


----------

